# Private healthcare - recommendations



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Need some advice. I'm self employed and do not have company provided healthcare. I would never have considered it before but over the last couple of years I've realised my body can't take the battering (gym, sports etc) that it could do in years passed.

The the past 6 weeks i've been in total agony suffering from sciatica, fortunately my employers allow remote access and i've been working from home quite a bit when the pain is too much to take. But I've experienced that the NHS is a very very slow process. In the end i'm having to fork out for a private MRI as the GP's at my practice were quite frankly taking the mick!

I've been recommended 'Beneden' and 'Simply Health'. Does anyone have any experience of the aforementioned two or any recommendations of different ones.

I'm pretty sure i'm going to have to end up having steroid injections but i cannot wait for the NHS to take their sweet time about things. I'm pretty sure that which ever company i go to will not treat pre-existing issues, but is there anyway i could blag it?

Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't advise you on private health care as all I have used is the nhs, I have found them to be excellent but I am in Scotland and ours is run differently from down south. But that's for another debate...

I can however advise you on sciatica, I have suffered it since I was 23 and it's a daily issue for me, there is no easy fix and although there is an operation which removes bone from the areas pressing on or irritating the nerve it's last resort and normally only done with people's who's sciatica is caused by arthritic wear and tear. I have a friend who went through with it with fantastic results, but again he has arthritis.

My sciatica is caused by a pinched nerve and bone spurs, probably due to an injury suffered while working as a roofer. 
Bar surgery all I can do is put up with it till it gets better and do stretching exercises, that and tramadol. 
It clears up for a few months then kicks me in the nuts when I least expect it.

Don't bother paying for an MRI scan, it won't show anything that your doctor won't expect to see. I was sent for a conventional x-ray to rule out more sinister causes like a tumour. Your doctor can check for arthritis with a simple blood test.

Sciatica is one of fhe most common causes of back and leg pain and I'm afraid other than a risky surgery on your spine there is no quick fix..... keep it till its better and do simple physotheraputic (is that word lol) exercises is the only relief.

Good luck with it, you have my sympathy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Had private health care for years from employers, and on some company schemes some pre-existing conditions are covered, but pretty sure you won't get a private scheme to cover it, unless you've not been to your docs with it possibly, then they can't tell. Most ask for doctors details and permission to contact them anyway.

Although joining and putting in a claim soon after for a non impact injury would probably ring alarm bells.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

brian1978 said:


> I can't advise you on private health care as all I have used is the nhs, I have found them to be excellent but I am in Scotland and ours is run differently from down south. But that's for another debate...
> 
> I can however advise you on sciatica, I have suffered it since I was 23 and it's a daily issue for me, there is no easy fix and although there is an operation which removes bone from the areas pressing on or irritating the nerve it's last resort and normally only done with people's who's sciatica is caused by arthritic wear and tear. I have a friend who went through with it with fantastic results, but again he has arthritis.
> 
> ...


How long did you have it for?

I hear what you are saying but i just want to find out the root cause is as it has literally come out of nowhere. The troubling thing for me is that it is getting worse rather than better and to top it off the meds i was on have given me an ulcer as well. So now, because the Gp didn't give the medication to protect my stomach lining i can't take the anti inflammatory pills :evil:



Shug750S said:


> Had private health care for years from employers, and on some company schemes some pre-existing conditions are covered, but pretty sure you won't get a private scheme to cover it, unless you've not been to your docs with it possibly, then they can't tell. Most ask for doctors details and permission to contact them anyway.
> 
> Although joining and putting in a claim soon after for a non impact injury would probably ring alarm bells.


yeah, i called up a few places last night and most of them don't cover pre-existing conditions. I think i'm still going to go ahead with private health care, just want that little extra peace of mind.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

nilanth said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't advise you on private health care as all I have used is the nhs, I have found them to be excellent but I am in Scotland and ours is run differently from down south. But that's for another debate...
> ...


how long did I have it for?

I still have it, and numbness in my thigh, it comes and goes. normally lasts 4 to 6 weeks then goes for anywhere from a week to 6 months. sometimes its mild ache bit like toothache pain in my legs, or sensations of things crawling under the skin, but sometimes it floors me and I cannot function without 2 tramadol, 2 co-codamol and diclofenic gel. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

doctor tells me I will probably never be rid of it without surgery and even that's got no guarantee and will most probably a temporary fix if it does work :-|

sciatica is one of them things, it has no quick fix, it might go away on its own and never return, it might stay with you forever. as ive said ask your doctor to test for arthritis if you have any history of it in the family. if not give it a few months see if it clears up. when it does go away it tends to go away as quick as it started, ive literally got in the car in pain drove a few miles and got out and thought. hmm result its gone.

keep it till its better.......

about the stomach problems, tell your doctor you want omeprazole and you have tried ranitadine and it didnt work. omeprazole will relive any stomach issues you have due to taking ibuprofin. if he wont prescribe it you can buy it in some chemists but its 1/2 strength (so take 2) and its £10 for 14 tablets [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
if you have an ulcer you will need to get it treated. you sure the ibuprofin didn't just damage the stomach lining, have you had an endoscopy to confirm or rule out an ulcer?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

I have had Bupa for the last 7 years of so and it has been good - no problems at all. 
I too have stomach problems and because of this Bupa proved it's worth. I needed to see a Specialist and then needed a camera (both ways  ). This was 10 weeks with the NHS, 7 days with Bupa


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Sciatica is one of fhe most common causes of back and leg pain and I'm afraid other than a risky surgery on your spine there is no quick fix..... keep it till its better and do simple physotheraputic (is that word lol) exercises is the only relief.
> 
> Good luck with it, you have my sympathy.


Exercise most certainly helps with lower back pain!!!!! I've helped many many clients to avoid surgery and live a pain free active life whatever their age

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/back-pain/

http://personaltraining-home.co.uk/back ... e-history/


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

nilanth said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The the past 6 weeks i've been in total agony suffering from sciatica, fortunately my employers allow remote access and i've been working from home quite a bit when the pain is too much to take. But I've experienced that the NHS is a very very slow process. In the end i'm having to fork out for a private MRI as the GP's at my practice were quite frankly taking the mick!


Hope you can manage to reduce your discomfort. I share the same problem so understand what you're going through. I don't like the idea of the injections or surgery so I make do with a numb foot and painkillers when needed. Sporadic cramp is a regular thing but it just makes for interesting meetings at work when I have to start break dancing in the corner. :roll:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Cheers for that Dani, i'll have a read of that when i get a chance.

Well I opted to have an MRI and it shows that i have a bulging disc and the one beneath is pro-lapsed.

Going to see a neurosurgeon today to see what can be done.

I'd rather have not wasted all this money doing this privately but with the little one due in less than four weeks, i just want to get things sorted so i can start doing my share again around the house.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

nilanth said:


> Cheers for that Dani, i'll have a read of that when i get a chance.


You're welcome 

It's a big shame you're not around the corner from where I live else I could help you; I know that.

One piece of advice, should you opt for surgery you will need to look after your back always once you recovered. Find yourself a really well qualified personal trainer, REPs level 4 with GP referral qualification. That person ought to be able to teach you exercises to protect your back for ever.
Any questions, give me a ring or send me an email. My contact details are on my website.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

nilanth said:


> Cheers for that Dani, i'll have a read of that when i get a chance.
> 
> Well I opted to have an MRI and it shows that i have a bulging disc and the one beneath is pro-lapsed.
> 
> ...


You really shouldn't resort to surgery for this, proper stretching exercise and avoiding activities that exacerbate it for a while should cure that problem. Any surgery near your spine should be utterly last resort.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> You really shouldn't resort to surgery for this, proper stretching exercise and avoiding activities that exacerbate it for a while should cure that problem. Any surgery near your spine should be utterly last resort.


+ 1


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it just just a coincidence that the current advert at the bottom of the page is for bupa healthcare :lol:

Gotta love targeted advertising


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not here. No advert at all :roll:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

No way to surgery!

Well neurosurgeon said its not the worst he has seen but advised me to go for the Cortisol injection as mine is getting worse rather than better after 6 or odd weeks.

I asked how much it costs privately 

Have a guess...?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

£250


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

£2k

And that is last year's price. I nearly passed out out!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You want to contact me!!!! I can very certainly help you and I won't charge that much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

